# where to get UREA??



## sugush01 (Dec 27, 2008)

where to get urea? what is the price? anyone can help??


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2008)

fertilizer cheap


----------



## qst42know (Dec 27, 2008)

If you follow this process you will not need urea.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=30062#30062


----------

